# 12/20 Plowing Pics NJ



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Few pics i was able to take during the storm. Got about 12 inches in woodbridge nj


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Like the truck. Really like the western.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

thats one nice truck you got there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good greg.....crazy storm


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you might wanna email that photo to western use it for marketing . great pics ussmileyflag


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

you think you can brag cuz nj got snow and detroit got nothing =(


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mike psd;920443 said:


> you might wanna email that photo to western use it for marketing . great pics ussmileyflag


you should also email it to ford and ask them if you still have the warrenty. or you could tell them that fords are the best plow trucks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another high quality truck!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mackman;920206 said:


> Like the truck. Really like the western.


sure is... but bah, thats snows nothin, should see what we had in burlington cnty! had snow so high in lots i couldnt use the f150s even! Had snow up to the doors or higher in small drifts

plowed several lots 8-12" two to five times!

still got work to do just checking in!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang sweet truck man!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;920543 said:


> dang sweet truck man!!!


In 10-20 years with a little hard work you can own one too!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the comments :waving:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

sharp lookin dump, how about some more pics?


----------

